# .22 recommendations?



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm looking to buy my first .22 rifle soon. It'll probably have to be a youth model; my Mossberg Maverick 88 shotgun (youth model) was a hair short but it's perfect with a recoil pad. I'm also looking for something under $200 to start with. No plans at this point to take up hunting just acquire some skills.

Bolt, lever, semi-auto feed - any pros or cons I need to be aware of? Any other features that a beginner should look for or avoid?


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I was 3 when my Great uncle gave me my first gun. It was his old ruger semi auto 10.22. 40 some years later, it is still killing pests. This includes the occasional feral cat, Skunk, and even voles and mice as they crawl over the river banks. We recently bought another one for our kids to use in addition to mine, and the design is largely unchanged. This has been a highly reliable gun through many years of use and abuse. 










The only time I have ever had the gun malfunction was when I severely neglected it and it became gummed up with dust and oil. A quick cleaning always took care of the problems. If a youth model fits you well, I highly recomend the compact version of ruger's 10.22. This gun was small enough for me to shoot as a young child (with help of course), and large enough that I don't feel as tho I dwarf it as an adult. At 5'4", this gun fits my shoulder perfectly. It fits way better on me than adult size rifles, and youth rifles. It seems to be somewhere in the middle. 

Its recommended resale price is a bit higher than you have posted, but it is worth every penny in my experience. 
http://www.ruger.com/products/1022Compact/models.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

2 guns that stand out in my mind are the 

savage MKII-F bolt action 22lr 

and 

Marlin 795 semi auto 

both fall under your 200 dollar mark , both are known for out of the box accuracy 

you may need a scope or tech sights to fully realize their accuracy potential 

the MKII is a favorite of youth shooting programs often in it's MKII-FVT form but that is just a thicker barrel and aperture sights 

and the marlin 795 is a favorite Appleseed project training rifle with a sling and pair of tech sights


the Ruger 10/22 is a good gun but over your target price 

bolts because you manually manipulate the bolt to eject and load the next cartridge have the ability to use more types of 22 ammo like quite rounds or rounds that seem to run dirtier that turns a semi auto into a jam-o-matic 

I have had a few boxes of ammo that the 10/22 just didn't like it was probably old but it would in 50 rounds dirty up the 10/22 to point of regular failure , so i used them in my bolt and you would have never know they would cause an issue in the auto


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have two .22LR rifles. One is the lever action Marlin 39A I was given by a family friend when he passed away that he had let me use when he took rabbit and squirrel hunting with him. The other is a Marlin model 60 semiautomatic that I bought myself so I could have a scoped rabbit and squirrel rifle.

While some discount Marlins as cheap rifles, my father said that their manufacture history proved their reliability and they aren't cheap but simply one of the most affordable small game and vermin control rifles offered.

I am not sure what the 39A sells for today however when I bought my model 60 and Tasco scope in 1996 it cost me less than $150 and on a recent visit to our local gun store saw that the current price is about $225.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendations. The Ruger is definitely out of my price range at this point. I'll have to see if anyone locally carries the Marlin or Savage. The local gun range is having a NRA Rifle First Steps course in a few weeks that I want to sign up for, but they don't have a big selection. And thanks for the information on the advantage of the bolt.

ETA: Shrek, we cross-posted. I had read some good reviews of the Marlin. It's one of the best selling models, so it has to be doing something right. But I hadn't been able to find anything about a bantam model. Do you know if they make one?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got a Steven's Model 87a I like a whole lot. What is really nice about it is, it will shoot 22 long rifle, 22 long and 22 short.... It will shoot semi-auto with the long rifles, and will operate as a bolt action using the longs or shorts... 

It is a little heavier gun , a little shorter in the stock, and super accurate. It will hold 13 rounds of LR, and not sure how many shorts in the tube... but I'd guess an easy 20... 

It is well within your price range. You can find them for $75-$125....

I have a scope mounted on mine, and you can do the same with one without.

(not a picture of mine. This is a picture from the web)


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know what I would buy in that price range. I like the Ruger 10/22 Takedown but it is $300.... and ammo is hard to find. Real hard.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Fred Meyers has them on sale for $279...... just sayin~


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

for accuracy with target sights savage fvt, if you have cmp commections, around $225, any of savage bolts, marlin bolts have good rep.

the 1022, fun, but needs $500 worth of work and parts to be as accurate and reliable as the savages.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the marlin model 60 and the 795 are the same gun but the 795 uses a removable magazine while the 60 is a tube 

loading the tube is slow and not very convenient when you just want to get out and roll the wood chuck in the garden. 

the Appleseed guys say the same thing , thats why the 795 is so popular with them they do timed course of fire for some of the relays that include reloads in the prone position laying on you back and sliding rounds in the tube so you can roll back on you front and take up your shooting position again is no fun

the up side to the tube is it holds a few more rounds , and you won't loose it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The* Ruger* is definitely out of my price range at this point


Save the money to buy the BEST, and it will last several lifetimes.
It won't cost that much more


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

ace admirer said:


> for accuracy with target sights savage fvt, if you have cmp commections, around $225, any of savage bolts, marlin bolts have good rep.
> 
> the 1022, fun, but needs $500 worth of work and parts to be as accurate and reliable as the savages.


LMAO!!!!!

Lead down range accurately is what matters.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 25, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Save the money to buy the BEST, and it will last several lifetimes.
> It won't cost that much more


Like a Winchester model 52c sporter or an Anschutz model 141???


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> the 1022, fun, but needs $500 worth of work and parts to be as accurate and reliable as the savages


They don't need anything to be as accurate or reliable as any other rifle.
It's usually more a matter of finding the right *ammo* for any particular 22


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Like a Winchester model 52c sporter or an Anschutz model 141???


More *expensive* isn't necessarily "better" for a particular purpose

22 bolt guns are inherently accurate anyway, and neither of those guns could meet the "youth" *size* requirement the OP needs


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

ok ,, on the 1022, new barrel with tightened chamber, fitted to receiver or redesigned barrel wedge 200+

reworked bolt to improve cycling, milled bolt face to improve accuracy of headspacing, reworked extractor, recoil buffer added, about 220, all needed to make it reliable.

reworked trigger group about 90.

we looked hard at the 1022 for CMP rimfire sporter, it will not cut it in stock form, the savages will. 

not bragging just telling my experience, My daughter is last years 4-H, junior womens and womens National Champion. My son, second place 4-H, Junior mens. its in the records.

to be competative, they have to hold a 25 cent diameter at 50 yards, so thats not overly accurate requirements, and they have to be reliable. There are no stock 1022 in the ceck in line for rimfire sporter, there are stock (with tuning) savage and marlin bolt guns. we shoot eley match and ten-X at $18.00 per 50 rounds.

remington's auto loader won't cut it either. they are fun, but not accurate nor releable in stock form


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a couple of Marlin 60s and have been quite happy with them. The one I've had for over 30 years is labelled *Glenfield* Mod 60, Marlin Manu. The newer one I picked up a few years back from WalMart, so you might check prices and availability there.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

For general shooting and pest control, the Ruger 10/22 and Marlin 60 are fine guns and plenty accurate. If accuracy is what you are after, the Savage bolt actions are very good but for not that much more the CZ bolt actions will run circles around them. Out of the box with good ammo you will be hard pressed to beat them for accuracy.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 25, 2013)

JawjaBoy said:


> For general shooting and pest control, the Ruger 10/22 and Marlin 60 are fine guns and plenty accurate. If accuracy is what you are after, the Savage bolt actions are very good but for not that much more the CZ bolt actions will run circles around them. Out of the box with good ammo you will be hard pressed to beat them for accuracy.


+1
Pretty tough to go back to many rifles after doing a lot of shooting with a match trigger.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The Stevens 87A I posted is actually built by Savage, and is a very accurate gun. Just thought I'd mention that since someone else has noted the accuracy of Savage, and since I didn't clarify that... and as I was saying, very much so within the OP's price range.

It's a very under appreciated gun by those that don't know what it is, but the people that do own them normally don't want to give them up.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

the step up, in price, quality and accuracy from the savages is the CZ's ($379 to 500 ish) the next step up are the annies at about $1100

ruger entry level accurate rifle is the 77/22 at about $850. a very quality mamufactured and quality finished rifle, most people say its almost as accurate as the MarkII series savages which are 1/2 thousand cheaper.

TC used to make a accurate entry level autoloader, it was not cheap, and is no longer made. CZ makes an accurate autoloader, not cheap, and i have neve seen one in person, but i think it could be a continder out of the box.

i guess on the surface it is a ford vs chevy thing. But i know where the rubber mets the road, I have spent hundreds of hours in study and thousands of hours on target ranges to see what works and what does not.

I still may purchase a 1022 for the reentry CMP rimfire sporter match at Camp Perry, becuase it is easly handeled by righties and lefties, but i know the work that will have to be put into it to make it shoot. (accurately and reliability). Miss feed while shooting a rat, no problem, mis feed during a match you drove 12 hours to,,,,problem. the savage is a better bolt gun at less money.

lets face it,,,,under the frenzy going on now,,,,it might be almost imposible to purchase ANY rifle.....and any quality rifle is better than no rifle....


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

Limon said:


> I'm looking to buy my first .22 rifle soon. It'll probably have to be a youth model; my Mossberg Maverick 88 shotgun (youth model) was a hair short but it's perfect with a recoil pad. I'm also looking for something under $200 to start with. No plans at this point to take up hunting just acquire some skills.
> 
> Bolt, lever, semi-auto feed - any pros or cons I need to be aware of? Any other features that a beginner should look for or avoid?


 Ammo! Getting into any guns right now and ammo is going to be an issue. I can't find 22lr or a bunch of other ammo in stock anywhere local right now. 

People are selling some ammo at crazy prices right now.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

AR Aaron said:


> Ammo! Getting into any guns right now and ammo is going to be an issue. I can't find 22lr or a bunch of other ammo in stock anywhere local right now.
> 
> People are selling some ammo at crazy prices right now.


That's the exact problem I'm having right now... getting ammo for a couple of new guns I got... A Ruger Security Six (357/38) and a Winchester Model 88 (.308)... .. .What little I have found is more on the odd ball loads, and not cheap by any means... Not much fun having a new gun you can't shoot because you can't find ammo for it... cheap or not...

Thankfully I've pretty much always had a decent stock of 22LR, and also thought to buy more a few months before things got crazy...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I've got a couple 10-22s, and they are as accurate as I am
One is bone stock, the other has a Jard trigger assembly, and either one can hit a clay at 100 yards with open sights.
That's accurate enough for me


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Another consideration would be an air rifle.
.177 or.22 pellets will kill almost as good as a .22 with enough power
So far pellets are easy to come by


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Okay, a Ruger is out of the question - no one locally has one in stock even if they were in my price range. I spent the day seeing what was available. And the nearest Fred Meyer is 1900 miles away; that's a little more than I intend to go buy a cheap rifle. 

Locally, there are the recommended Marlins and Savages in stock, as well as some Mossbergs - that's just the ones in my price range. Ammo isn't an issue at this point. There's a local hardware store that started carrying ammo and not many people realize it yet. They have a good selection at a great price.

Thanks to everyone for their recommendations. The final selection will probably come down to what model has the best fit.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Whoops! Double post - okay I also looked at pellet guns but the only things in stock were as much as the 22s.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't limit yourself to a new gun... you can get a really nice used specimen for a really decent price... I've never owned a brand new gun. I've gotten some really sweet deals on some fantastic condition closet queen firearms... If you can, try to find a gun show near you. hunt around there... I bought my Stevens at a show... Like new with the scope mounted and sighted for $150.... A little high on the price for a 87A, but the scope was about a $75 scope, and I didn't have to do the work of mounting and sighting it.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

The local pawn shops are empty of any type of firearm. I've put out the word to friends and family who hunt that I'm in the market for a 22, just in case someone has one for sell.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

walmart had some bolt 22's last week when i was there , bolt guns seem to be about the only thing on the shelf many places


----------



## BHammond79 (Feb 10, 2013)

I suggest the Marlin Model 25N a solid no frills bolt action.


----------



## Ras1219como (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm partial to the Marlin 60. It was my first gun and it has served me well all these years. I've found it to be very accurate and useful. Good luck.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I bought a used Rugar 77-22 years ago. Like the cheap pratiace I get with it before stepping out with the Rugar 77 220 swift or the 77-243. About the only nocticable difference is the weight and saftys.

Many Many years ago I had a Remington Nylon 66 auto loader. It was a great rifle and I am sure you could leave it in a mud hole for a week then run a patch down the bore and shoot it. I hope the puke that stold it likes it as much as I did.

 Al


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Just an update to everyone who offered advice: I ended up using a Ruger 10/22 during my NRA rifle course today. The length of pull on the compact model was a little too long, but not so long that I couldn't use it. Still, I would want a better fit for something I would buy to shoot any amount out of.

The range had a different set of sites on it than the Ruger website lists for that model. I don't know if I don't like those sights or if I'm just not used to them, but aiming wasn't ... clear? easy?... anyway, seemed harder than it should be. Whichever model I do end up buying, I think I'll want something else for the sights.

I need to find a store that has a good selection. I'm that odd size where some youth models are too short and some adult models are too long.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I'm that odd size where some youth models are too short and some adult models are too long


It's not too hard to *cut *a stock and fit a new pad or buttplate


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd see if you can even get .22 ammo anymore. Haven't seen it on the shelves in a month.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

like bearfoot said having a smith cut and put the but pad back on is a simple task , or getting the youth and adding a thicker pad you can do yourself with no cutting


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Darntootin said:


> I'd see if you can even get .22 ammo anymore. Haven't seen it on the shelves in a month.


Yeah real good luck with that.. I've been watching gunbot all day every day, and on the slim chance something come up, unless you are an Olympic typist, it will be bought out from under you at three times or more the price than you should be paying..


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

A good semi automatic 22 is the Remington 597 and at a reasonable price. I understand your issue with ammo, I bought the 22 because of plentiful ammo but no longer the case.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

some of our local stores are getting a bit of 22lr here and there LGS told me shipment coming in end of this week so i have to start heading down there every day starting wednesday


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

As I mentioned earlier, I have ammo. That's not a problem. And when I'm at the range, I'll use theirs to conserve mine. Personally, I see no reason to buy a gun that doesn't fit and pay someone to fix it when it's trivial to fix one that's a hair short. Did that with my shotgun as well. A 22 doesn't need a recoil pad, but it's an easy way to fix the stock length issue.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Everyone has suggested really good rifles. I bought a Savage MKII at dicks that came with a 3x9 Bushnel scope for 139.00. I am incredibly happy with it. It will blow up clay birds as targets at 100 yds and then blow up the bigger chunks. At 50 yds. it can make one ragged hole smaller then a dime. The accuracy of a Marlin .22 is almost legendary. These are the two manufactures that I am extremely familiar with and will always stay with. The bottom line is that there are a lot of well made .22 rifles out there. Finding something in your price range should be pretty easy. Be advised that when asking someone about a certain gun is like asking someone about a certain bird dog or pickup truck. They will defend their selection to the death. One interesting thing is that the more I practice, the better my guns shoot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> A 22 doesn't need a *recoil pad*, but it's an easy way to fix the stock length issue.


It doesn't "need" one for recoil, but a pad also protects the stock as well as the shooter


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It doesn't "need" one for recoil, but a pad also protects the stock as well as the shooter


Excellent point. I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

bignugly said:


> A good semi automatic 22 is the Remington 597 and at a reasonable price. I understand your issue with ammo, I bought the 22 because of plentiful ammo but no longer the case.


+1
IMO the 597 is a fine rifle .


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

JawjaBoy said:


> ... but for not that much more the CZ bolt actions will run circles around them. Out of the box with good ammo you will be hard pressed to beat them for accuracy.


I love the CZ. 

Okay, the reason I had a $200 limit on the rifle was I had a strict budget and wanted to get a decent target pistol as well. I figured that was going to eat up most of the budget. I went to Pa. yesterday to meet up with a friend with plans to hit several big gun stores. Turns out she had a Ruger Mark II target pistol in excellent condition she wanted to get rid of - $100 plus whatever the transfer/shipping fees turn out to be!

With the extra money available, I started looking at higher-priced rifles. There were Rugers, Savages, Marlins, Remingtons ... But the CZ was incredible and I got an excellent deal on it. 

Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions. There wasn't a rifle I didn't like, but the CZ was just the best deal and the fit is great.

So, not only did I end up with a better pistol and rifle than I had planned on getting, I did it under budget!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Great ending to the search,congrats ! You gave two quality pieces there.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

very good , incredible deal on the ruger , i thought i just got a good deal on one 265 and it was 292 out the door with tax and background bull


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

If you don't have to have a new gun there are some used possibilities. I recently bought a very nice Remington 66 with a 3X9 Bushnell scope for $200.00. Great little rifle light, accurate, dependable and rugged. This is the second one, I have owned, and got great service out of the first still using it, and expect no less from this one.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 25, 2013)

CZ (Ceska Zbrojovka) makes some nice rifles. Hope you can get a few spare magazines for it. Feeding ammo through the magazine instead of feeding rounds directly into the chamber can cut down on extractor wear. The Ruger Mark II is one of my least favorite target pistols; paid $125 for one brand new many moons ago. I prefer the S&W mod 41, Browning Medalist, or a K-22.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I bought a used Marlin Model 60 a few years for $65 that I have been very pleased with. Pretty accurate and only one fte in probably 1500 rounds fired through it on my own. No telling how many rounds fired through it before I purchased.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I have a nice 10/22 walnut stock and I really like it. But its not as accurate as my brothers ugly ol Cooey bolt action. Now I wouldn't part with my Ruger and go find one used if you like, but if you want a tack driver, this isn't it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> if you want a tack driver, this isn't it.


Try some different brands of ammo and you may run across one it likes better.
Or you could get one of these:
http://www.gmriflebarrel.com/rugertargetbarrels


----------



## ForestryGuy (Mar 16, 2013)

Check out budsgunshop.com I got my 10/22 from them for like $220.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a Remington Model 5 bolt action, super accurate and budget priced. If the stock is too long you can just saw it off.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

My 10/22 was a gift from my dad, it stays as is. i do like it and yeah with CCI Stingers it is much better. I had E Euro stuff years ago that could have made any gun into a Casino game. Get behind me and duck, even if I'm I'm shooting the other way!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

marlins and rugers good inexpencive and reliable .if I could afford a henry lever action I'd like one . but to tell the truth my every day varmit shootin always use it cause its with me and never fails is a high standard 9 shot revolver with 6 inch barrel .its accurate enough and tough enough to be on the farm with me and when a long gun is at home its useless


----------



## CharlindaBob (Aug 8, 2012)

Check a Wal-mart that sells long guns for the Ruger 10/22.


----------



## TexasGunOwner (Nov 26, 2010)

Good little gun w/scope. I've seen them on sale for $175 although regular price is $199.99

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_546903_-1


----------

